# Good homemade bbq sauce for chicken



## Maine Gourmet (Sep 3, 2004)

Not looking for the typical, ketchup, honey, molasses ect style anyone got anything different??? TIA


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 3, 2004)

*Different BBQ sauces for chicken*

Try making a mixture (pretty much equal parts but adjust to your taste) 

- plain yellow mustard (don't get fancy here - the yellow mustard's flavor stands up to cooking)
- honey
- fresh roughly chopped tarragon

Mix in a bowl, throw in your chicken pieces and let them sit for awhile while the oven or the grill heats up.


We also like just plain yellow mustard and then bake or grill the chicken - very "comfy" tasting.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm thinking of more but let me ask a question here - do you like sweet?  I have several more that are different but they lean towards the sweet side (well, they don't even lean - they completely fall to the sweet side)


----------



## LynnT (Sep 28, 2004)

Jim' sauce for chicken & shrimp

2 tsp chili powder
1/4 c olive oil
8 cloves garlic, minced
2 bay leaves
juice of 1 lemon
12 ounce jar hot salsa
1 c oil--olive or veg.

Sprinkle chili powder in a pan.  Cook about 15-30 seconds--until it just starts to smoke.  Add all but 1 c oil.  Bring to a boil.  Turn off the heat and add final cup of oil.  Cool before using.

The oil is what takes on the flavor.  Pour some out for whatever you"re making and replace it with the same amount.  It will last a long time.


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 30, 2004)

I use either Orange Marmalade or lemon/lime/ginger marmalade and add ginger, garlic and soy sauce to taste and sometimes a drop of Toasted Sesame Oil.  Sometimes if I want it a little spicy I will add some wasabi.







   :roll:   GO DUCKS = GET ARIZONA STATE  :twisted:


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Oct 1, 2004)

Here's my favorite - or looks like my favorite - all my cookbooks are in storage while my house is being built!!  I usually baste the chicken while cooking with some warm vinegar that has butter and cayenne pepper stirred in, when nearly done, you can baste with this - just take some out to serve on the side.  This is the only thing that makes dark meat palatable to me!

White BBQ Sauce

2 cups mayonnaise
2 tablespoons ground black pepper
2 tablespoons salt
6 tablespoons lemon juice
6 tablespoons distilled white vinegar
4 tablespoons white sugar

In a medium bowl, combine the mayonnaise, pepper, salt, lemon juice, vinegar and sugar. 

Mix all together until smooth. 

Use to baste chicken, pork chops or ribs as they cook on the grill. 

Serve extra as dipping sauce


----------

